# 1st oil change for my Sr20det



## chwwilliam (Jul 22, 2003)

Hi guys, i am gonna do the 1st oil change for my Sr20det, also i want to upgrade my fuel filter to 300zx one. My question is which Oil filter is prefered by you guys that is available in the US? and which year model of 300zx fuel filter is suggested? Thanks


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

s13 sr20det: 91 b13 sentra ser oil filter
s14 sr20det: 95 b14 sentra ser oil filter

300zx fuel filters: don't know.. =/


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

me like my bosch oil filters... they are a tad bit larger than the other filters, so you'll need a tad bit more oil... which is always a good thing...


----------

